#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Audit/Catalog in Excel

## mikayluh

I have an excel spreadsheet with a list of appointments. (This includes multiple columns- Appointment Name, Date)
I have a folder of PDF of notes from those appointments (They're titled AppointmentNameDate.pdf)

I need a way to audit/catalog that I have a PDF for every appointment. 

I have the ability to get a list of the PDF names in an excel spreadsheet, if that helps.

Ideally, there would be a way to highlight all the appointments that I don't have PDF's for, without me having to go through and look at each PDF and highlight on the spreadsheet accordingly.

Any ideas?

----------


## mikayluh

Oops, I now realize I've posted this in the wrong place!

----------

